# My New vom True Haus Puppy



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

After an endless wait, we finally got him yesterday! I must say the thing that really stands out about this 8 wk old pup is his nerve strength. We had a 12 hr drive home yesterday & absolutely nothing fazes this puppy. 

Loud trucks banging by at potty stops, all kinds of hectic activity--not anxious in the least. Inquisitive, but not at all anxious.

He's also very social & affectionate--eager to bond. Which is just what I'd asked for. I like my sport dogs to be social.

He's naturally obedient & quick to catch on with high food drive, which I also asked for. Ob should be easy.

He's less than thrilled with the crate. But he'll get used to that.

So far, I'm really happy with what I'm seeing in this pup. He's also a beautiful black sable, my favorite color.

Will try to post a pic later.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats! 
What a tease! 




zetti said:


> Will try to post a pic later.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! Is it a Gina puppy?


----------



## lawmarshall (Jun 26, 2014)

congrats!<><> some picture please.> ^__^


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

black sable and no picture that is just cruel. Hrumph! 

Congrats!!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Congrats! Is it a Gina puppy?



Yes, Esko/Gina.

I will get a pic. As soon as we get unpacked & resettled.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Noooooo!!! I want pictures NOW!!! (fists clenched ... feet stomping)


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats! Maybe I will get to meet him when you move to Reno!!


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Until you post a photo I don't believe you. Hopefully this will make you post a photo faster.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Here he is.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

zetti said:


> Well, now I'm stuck. How in the world do I post a pic in this forum? It won't let me just copy & paste.:help:


When you reply, go to advanced reply and press the paper clip, then it will pull up a choose image side bar, then you go thru your computer and choose the image, then you reclik the paper clip and press insert all


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations he's adorable


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

DTS said:


> Congratulations he's adorable


Thank you!

The more we know him, the more we love him. He's a cuddler, which I really wanted.

He had his vet check yesterday, which he enjoyed-- they had treats there. Again, no signs of fear or stress. He did manage to get in a quick nap on the cool tile floor.

The vet found him to be nice & healthy, I'm happy to report.

If I could custom order a puppy, this would be the one. He follows us naturally & is quite obedient & learns quickly. He actually asked to go outside yesterday!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Titan is a cuddler too and such a momma's boy.. I love it lol. 
I feel the same about my pup. He's a great all around pup. When we are training he's all business. Very eager to please. He loves protection and nothing rattles him. 
He's great with strange friendly people and children even though he hasn't had a ton of exposure. 
Titan is an esko/Sasha pup.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Very cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

What is his name?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Lwilley said:


> What is his name?


Murph.


----------

